# Ability for TiVo to automatically change channel when 3-downvote show begins



## Paul Masters (Nov 26, 2017)

Sometimes it's not enough to just not record a show. Sometimes you want content to not exist on your television. How about an option for "Change Tuner on 3-Downvote Content Beginning"? Disabled by default. You could still intentionally tune to the content if enabled. It would be overridden by a user-directed Record action. Otherwise, the tuner would automatically pick any other non-3-Downvote content at the start of the unwanted content.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

what are you suggesting? you use parental controls to block content


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ajwees41 said:


> what are you suggesting? you use parental controls to block content


When you set a 1P for a program it gets one thumbs up. The OP wants to manually set three thumbs down on a program and have TiVo switch channels if that program starts. No comments.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I know what you mean. I've gone into the kitchen for a bit only to come back and find horrid programs I can't unsee on my screen .


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 27, 2006)

As there are multiple tuners on all current machines, it's probably better to switch the display to the next tuner.

Certainly when choosing which tuner to use when starting a Recommendations recording it's best to use the tuner currently tuned to a thumbs-down show. Preferring 3 thumbs down if there are any.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Seems helpful for suggestions, and maybe for those who like to surf their tuners. Otherwise, turning the tv off seems to be the workaround. Interesting, but I'm guessing this will never happen.


----------

